# REAPERS RIDES



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

here's a couple of mine. damn dog tore up the rest of my finished rides. they're by no means perfect, but i like em.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice builds homie


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

look clean homie..................... keep um comein !


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice builds!!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

some more of my work, sorry bout the crappy pics, taken with cell phone


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

whered u get the ford p u?


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

god dam looking good!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 21 2008, 05:36 PM~11933328
> *whered u get the ford p u?
> *


Brookfield diecast, I repainted it to look like my late fathers truck


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

here is one more WIP, all I gotta do is decide on paint


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

nice bilds


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

thanks for all the kind words guys, everyone's builds gives me inspiration to keep building.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

well working on that 6 4 and that montie , they look realy realy clean all of them .


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice builds! I really like the white GTO and the black Grand Prix! keep up the good work!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

thanx fellas, gonna be orderin a bunch of stuff from phatras pretty soon too, we gotta keep homie in business, and he got some nice shit


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

is the trailer diecast?

where you get that

rides loook goood !


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 22 2008, 05:52 AM~11937795
> *is the trailer diecast?
> 
> where you get that
> ...


The trailer is a Galaxie Limited (plastic) limited run of 5000, u can get them on ebay, or at http://www.galaxielimited.com/


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

NICE


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i like that chevy. how the 6 4 comming though anything on that ?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 22 2008, 03:25 PM~11942656
> *i like that chevy. how the 6 4 comming though anything on that ?
> *


nothin yet, lost my motivation on it for now, once i get a couple others knocked out i'll probably finish it.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i like it hope its soon, if not ill buy from you LOL. nha j/p


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 22 2008, 03:28 PM~11942697
> *i like it hope its soon, if not ill buy from you LOL. nha j/p
> *


make me an offer......................i might just do that


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

:0 oh realy. . .pmd you ..............NOW.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

i guess it's true what they say, everything has it's price, found myself in a bind so i figured i would try to sell her 


:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: make me a reasonable offer, PLEASE no lowballers


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

ok, i decided on testors sapphire blue metal flake with a silver base, any ideas on interior color? i was thinkin just a basic tan, but all ideas are welcome


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

just do it .


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 31 2008, 02:33 PM~12027546
> *just do it .
> *


i'm all over it boss


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

FINALLY got some paint sprayed, it's not the best, but I think it looks pretty good, just need to decal it and clear it. Let me know what you all think. ANY input is appreciated.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Quick mock-up


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

what happened to teh big good pics?...lol


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 6 2008, 01:43 PM~12080403
> *what happened to teh big good pics?...lol
> *


decided to use photobucket lol


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

u can still make them big....photobucket wont resize the picture unless you tell it too, or its extremely too big


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

just click the pic, it'll be bigger, got some more, got some decals on


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

cool


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

finally got the final pieces to the puzzle


and a few extras


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

undead ever get that hearse from ya? want to trade it? ill make it worth your while :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

them some dope ass builds grim


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I want that dually box trailer!! Where you get it??


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 18 2008, 12:14 PM~12191354
> *undead ever get that hearse from ya? want to trade it? ill make it worth your while  :biggrin:
> *


sorry homie its already here


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 18 2008, 02:14 PM~12191354
> *undead ever get that hearse from ya? want to trade it? ill make it worth your while  :biggrin:
> *


he's had that shit for about 2 weeks


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 18 2008, 03:15 PM~12191977
> *I want that dually box trailer!! Where you get it??
> *


ebay


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Nov 18 2008, 02:22 PM~12191427
> *them some dope ass builds grim
> *


thanx homie


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 31 2008, 04:06 PM~12026732
> *ok, i decided on testors sapphire blue metal flake with a silver base, any ideas on interior color? i was thinkin just a basic tan, but all ideas are welcome
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie!!! that looks like my truck<<<<<<<


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 18 2008, 08:04 PM~12194842
> *damn homie!!! that looks like my truck<<<<<<<
> *


close, but yours is a shorty


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

oppsss guess your right :biggrin: still looking good


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 19 2008, 04:17 PM~12202527
> *oppsss guess your right :biggrin:  still looking good
> *


thanx


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

started work on the interior, first time using flocking. i still have some detailing to do, build the speaker box, etc.


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

very nice builds bro!
love the black dually with trailer.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by imfamous56_@Nov 19 2008, 05:25 PM~12203114
> *very nice builds bro!
> love the black dually with trailer.
> *


thanx homie


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

got the box built and flocked, subs and amp still need painted and detailed, (painted to match exterior with chrome bmf details). the seats are from the amt 57 ford fairlane and the console is from the amt 49 merc (all courtesy of a friend on another forum)


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

dam.... reaper u know i like subs and shit like that keep up the good work but do i c tvs and 22's comeing soon?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 21 2008, 11:18 AM~12220150
> *dam.... reaper u know i like subs and shit like that keep up the good work but do i c tvs and 22's comeing soon?
> *


i got a big screen for the bed (and maybe a few other surprises) :biggrin: and the in dash unit, no 22's, stickin with either the 1109's or some 1117's


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 21 2008, 09:21 AM~12220170
> *i got a big screen for the bed (and maybe a few other surprises)  :biggrin:  and the in dash unit, no 22's, stickin with either the 1109's or some 1117's
> *


ok i know its going 2 look good! but one day i wont 2 c some big boys on a reaper ride cool


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 21 2008, 11:26 AM~12220208
> *ok i know its going 2 look good! but one day i wont 2 c some big boys on a reaper ride cool
> *


i'm not into BIG BLING :biggrin: but i do have a tahoe on 26's


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

bigger pictures!!!!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Nov 21 2008, 12:35 PM~12220742
> *bigger pictures!!!!
> *


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

my wife's first ever build (i'll be takin it apart soon enough to detail it up) get some jcpd decals made for it


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 21 2008, 09:12 AM~12220116
> *got the box built and flocked, subs and amp still need painted and detailed, (painted to match exterior with chrome bmf details). the seats are from the amt 57 ford fairlane and the console is from the amt 49 merc (all courtesy of a friend on another forum)
> 
> 
> ...


a grim 4 subs one amp that wont hit like shit u need one more amp! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 22 2008, 09:16 PM~12232140
> *a grim 4 subs one amp that wont hit like shit u need one more amp! :biggrin:
> *


ima drop it down to 2 subs, with more in the bed with the other "goodies" :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

i say do it and stop looking at ford lol lol...........


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 22 2008, 09:20 PM~12232178
> *i say do it and stop looking at ford lol lol...........
> *


a, that could be a bad ass car rebuilt, but it's all good, i wanna see it fly lol


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

down the street from my moms house its a droptop like that but no matter how manney times i c that car i stell cant c y thay made tham and y some time this week i will try 2 gat a pic of it 4 u.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 22 2008, 09:30 PM~12232263
> *down the street from my moms house its a droptop like that but no matter how manney times i c that car i stell cant c y thay made tham and y some time this week i will try 2 gat a pic of it 4 u.
> *


don't know bout no drop top, that'd be ugly as hell, i thought they only made em coupes


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

James.. Hey man you feeling alright?? You dont look so good man.. I think your getting sick.. Yup your for sure sick.. You need to call into work tomorrow and get some rest aka come to the show.. LMAO.. I just finished packing the van for the show. Taking a ton of stuff.. Wish ya were going..


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

you know what rick, i think i AM getting sick lol, sucks that if i call in i lose my job, i'm the only one left to work, ahh well, maybe next time


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

laid the clear (think it looks like shit) :biggrin: i'll get pics when it dries


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

got this in the mail today, won it on ebay for $40.99................SEALED :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

interior is officially DONE for the 1500


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

I like that steering wheel


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

thanks, i can't remember what kit it came in, i've had it layin around for years, i wanna say it's the one that came in the 67 impala street machine, but not sure


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

cut that damn hearse apart already!! , lol.

im curious to see what your gonna do with it.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 10 2008, 02:30 PM~12389983
> *cut that damn hearse apart already!! , lol.
> 
> im curious to see what your gonna do with it.
> *


not startin the hearse til i get a few other projects out of the way..................PATIENCE GRASSHOPPER :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 10 2008, 01:32 PM~12389992
> *not startin the hearse til i get a few other projects out of the way..................PATIENCE GRASSHOPPER  :biggrin:
> *


haha, I gotta finish my hearse yet.
Too damn cold to clear though. been like -28 celcious with the wind.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 10 2008, 02:34 PM~12389997
> *haha, I gotta finish my hearse yet.
> Too damn cold to clear though. been like -28 celcious with the wind.
> *


i know what you mean, michigan is no different, glad i got a basement for painting purposes :biggrin: , did you still want those fairlane seats??


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

i know i keep jumpin from project to project, but here's the next one in the works (now that i have the rims, thanks to phatras)


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice wheels, that interior looks good too


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 11 2008, 10:47 AM~12398974
> *nice wheels, that interior looks good too
> *


 X 2


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

thanks guys, haven't been able to motivate myself to really get anything done the last few days, but as soon as i do i'll get more pics


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

a few mockup pics, had to strip the paint, the sapphire didn't want to lay right, went with a darker blue (model master arctic blue metallic), still gotta redo the rest of the decals and it's still on the promo chassis for now......NOT MUCH LONGER NOW :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+Dec 9 2008, 04:29 PM~12381794-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 18's off 22's on :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 12 2008, 06:23 PM~12414554
> *i like!
> 18's off 22's on  :biggrin:
> *


nah, went through hell tryin to find those rims, that's my setup and i'm stickin to it lol


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 12 2008, 04:26 PM~12414590
> *nah, went through hell tryin to find those rims, that's my setup and i'm stickin to it lol
> *


ok do i c a big boy underthe hood soon :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 12 2008, 06:41 PM~12414736
> *ok do i c a big boy underthe hood soon :biggrin:
> *


ross gibson alley rat 502 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Grim Them trucks looking real good ! And dont trip on jumping on differnt projects all at the same time 80% of us do the same thing !


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

^^^ true..thats me 100% of the time


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 12 2008, 06:49 PM~12414832
> *Grim  Them  trucks  looking  real  good !  And  dont trip    on  jumping  on  differnt  projects  all  at the  same  time  80%  of  us  do  the  same  thing !
> *


thanks mini, yeah, i just can't concentrate on one thing at a time, i see something in my head on another project and i gotta get it down before i forget lol


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

decals are done, but i can't decide if i want to foil the door handles and gas door, what you think?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 12 2008, 02:08 PM~12415010
> *thanks mini, yeah, i just can't concentrate on one thing at a time, i see something in my head on another project and i gotta get it down before i forget lol
> *


 :werd: :yes: :yes:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 12 2008, 06:08 PM~12415010
> *thanks mini, yeah, i just can't concentrate on one thing at a time, i see something in my head on another project and i gotta get it down before i forget lol
> *


damn same here!! i currently have 47 projects underway in various stages. Im gnna try to get my root beer flaot almost done tonight


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 15 2008, 06:54 PM~12437413
> *damn same here!! i currently have 47 projects underway in various stages. Im gnna try to get my root beer flaot almost done tonight
> *


when you gonna get that DAMN HEARSE DONE????????????? lol


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 15 2008, 11:25 AM~12433659
> *decals are done, but i can't decide if i want to foil the door handles and gas door, what you think?
> 
> 
> ...


currently workin on the chassis, hopin to have it done tomorrow


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Truck is looking good bro.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 26 2008, 09:31 PM~12533091
> *Truck is looking good bro.
> *


thanks bro, didn't get nothin done on it today, been on the go all day...............maybe tomorrow


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 26 2008, 03:25 PM~12532638
> *currently workin on the chassis, hopin to have it done tomorrow
> *


u got a longbed kit? :scrutinize:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 27 2008, 09:05 PM~12539246
> *u got a longbed kit?  :scrutinize:
> *


nope


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

custom made chassis? or just the promo one?


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

damn man the blue on the truck is killer and werd you get the decals


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

o yea dont foil the tank it wii look like some cheap auto zone parts and do the handels wit a chrome key hole


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMONEY_@Dec 27 2008, 05:05 PM~12539708
> *damn man the blue on the truck is killer and werd you get the decals
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/64-Chevy-Impala-SS-Low...p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 27 2008, 10:00 PM~12539662
> *custom made chassis? or just the promo one?
> *


modelhaus


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JMONEY_@Dec 27 2008, 10:05 PM~12539708
> *damn man the blue on the truck is killer and werd you get the decals
> *


64 impala lowrider (blue car), but i see rollin already clarified that :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 27 2008, 05:11 PM~12539751
> *modelhaus
> *


u got it already? u kno the rule..... pics or it didn't happen :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 27 2008, 10:35 PM~12539946
> *u got it already? u kno the rule..... pics or it didn't happen  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i posted a pic way back, i got 2 of em, but here it is again :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 both are just longbed huh?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 27 2008, 10:47 PM~12540058
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  both are just longbed huh?
> *


yeah, all they make, i might use a chassis from an old build for a shortbed ext. cab though, i got enough chevy trucks to last me through 09, PLUS, i got more on the way :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

i'm back fellas, kinda, pc at home is fried, waitin on taxes to get a new one. been buildin a lil, the 1500 is almost done. as soon as i get a new pc i'll get some pics


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hurry up and get that pc so we can see some pics.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Picked these up at a yard sale yesterday. All are sealed except the 78 monte and the wrecker.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

you lucky son of guns :cheesy:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Aug 3 2009, 07:11 PM~14663584
> *you lucky son of guns :cheesy:
> *


You know it. I paid less than $10 each :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice score man. And for under ten bucks each?!? DAMN.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 3 2009, 07:33 PM~14663836
> *Nice score man. And for under ten bucks each?!? DAMN.
> *


That's what I thought too. But it was some old lady clearing out her garage.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Finished up one of the kits Bos82 sent me. AMT 1962 Pontiac Catalina. I left it in primer cause I'm gonna build a Dio in the future and I figure this could be an "in progress" deal. Added some parts box rims and here is the finished build. Sorry for the crappy pics, back to usin my cell to take pics.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work in here. Keep it up.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 26 2009, 06:30 PM~15472022
> *Looks good bro
> *



X2


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks guys. Here's my next project, courtesy of 85_biarittz. 99 Ford SVT Lightning. Some mock up pics, can't decide on color, and I'd like to find some rims to fill out the wheels wells better, but nowhere around here to get decent rims.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I think it would look better slammed.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I agree, but the lack of anywhere to buy styrene or anything like that stops me from doin any major mods. The best I could probably do is flip the rear axle to drop the rear and leave the front as is.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 26 2009, 04:22 PM~15472573
> *I agree, but the lack of anywhere to buy styrene or anything like that stops me from doin any major mods. The best I could probably do is flip the rear axle to drop the rear and leave the front as is.
> *


Well, have you hit up wal-mart? you can get those plastic for sale signs to use as sheet styrene. As far as styrene rod goes, parts trees work, sounds ghetto, but they work.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 26 2009, 09:09 PM~15474696
> *Well, have you hit up wal-mart? you can get those plastic for sale signs to use as sheet styrene. As far as styrene rod goes, parts trees work, sounds ghetto, but they work.
> *


Good idea, never thought about for sale signs.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok, I dropped the lightning a bit. Time to start on the engine.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 30 2009, 03:57 PM~15515437
> *Ok, I dropped the lightning a bit. Time to start on the engine.
> 
> 
> ...





needs some bigger wheels home boy :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 30 2009, 03:03 PM~15515480
> *needs some bigger wheels home boy :biggrin:
> *


I said the same thing but there's nowhere around here to buy that shit and online is outta the question right now.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 26 2009, 07:14 PM~15474763
> *Good idea, never thought about for sale signs.
> *


yup. It works. I use them cause i cant get nothin like that around here. The reality ones are good too, and free. Lmao.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 30 2009, 12:57 PM~15515437
> *Ok, I dropped the lightning a bit. Time to start on the engine.
> 
> 
> ...


Much better bro


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 30 2009, 06:49 PM~15517017
> *Much better bro
> *


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I have to agree with Jeff on the rims. I'll look through my rim stash and see if I can find you something a little bigger and better.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 30 2009, 11:33 PM~15519179
> *I have to agree with Jeff on the rims. I'll look through my rim stash and see if I can find you something a little bigger and better.
> *


Cool bro. This one's gonna take me til spring to finish up cuz it's just too damn cold to spray anything. On a better note, I got my car up for sale, if it sells I'm buying a 94 S-10 Ext. cab and I'll still have about a grand left to play around with, so I'll be hittin Rick up. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Here are the different sets of rims that I can give up. Seeing as I have more than 1 set of each of these.
Depends on if you wanna lay this one out, which I think you should, you will have to remove the wheel wells.
#1
Monster 24s








#2
Fujimi wheels from the Astro van kit
















#3
20 inch Vortex from Hoppin Hydros


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 30 2009, 11:53 PM~15519342
> *Here are the different sets of rims that I can give up. Seeing as I have more than 1 set of each of these.
> Depends on if you wanna lay this one out, which I think you should, you will have to remove the wheel wells.
> #1
> ...


You know bro, I'm feelin the Astro van rims, and the van to go with them. :biggrin: although them hh vortex r callin my name too.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Let me know which set you want and pm me your addy and Ill get it out to you on tuesday. BTW, Jeff got his hands on the astro van. I was strapped for cash and had to get rid of it.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 31 2009, 12:00 AM~15519379
> *Let me know which set you want and pm me your addy and Ill get it out to you on tuesday. BTW, Jeff got his hands on the astro van. I was strapped for cash and had to get rid of it.
> *


:0 :0 :0  Since the astro rims ain't much diff in size from what it's sittin on now, the vortex would look better.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I know, I know. And you was jonesin for that astro van. I didnt wanna get rid of it to start with, but I started thinkin that I would probably never build it, and next thing you know, it left the building. LOL


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 31 2009, 12:05 AM~15519416
> *I know, I know. And you was jonesin for that astro van. I didnt wanna get rid of it to start with, but I started thinkin that I would probably never build it, and next thing you know, it left the building. LOL
> *


LEFT the building, you KICKED it out. Now I gotta hit up Jeff an take it off his hands. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yup. Good luck on taking it off of his hands. :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 31 2009, 12:13 AM~15519478
> *Yup. Good luck on taking it off of his hands.  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, I figured that much, but a guy can try. Hell, if my car sells I'll just hit up that guy on ebay.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I havent checked to see if that guy still has them up for sale still or not. Ill have to check.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 31 2009, 12:32 AM~15519621
> *I havent checked to see if that guy still has them up for sale still or not. Ill have to check.
> *


He does, I been watching the auction.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Glad you found some use for the car I sent you bro. The Catalina looks good. Cant wait to see it in a Dio.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Oct 31 2009, 01:11 AM~15519943
> *Glad you found some use for the car I sent you bro. The Catalina looks good. Cant wait to see it in a Dio.
> *


Thanks bro, couple months I'll have the dio done, gotta get the supplies first.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Well, I picked up my new toy today. :biggrin: 1994 S-10 Extended cab, fucker handles like a dream. Too dark to take pics tonight but I'll post some tomorrow. Also hit up WalMart and got me a new dremel, and 150 piece accessory set with it.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lots of nice work in hear


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 13 2009, 10:04 PM~15659804
> *lots of nice work in hear
> *


Thanks, but sadly everything BEFORE the Catalina I no longer have. :tears: However, I will be getting a few (more) kits and parts here real soon.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice catlena


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

id pick the #1 wheels for the truck


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcloven+Nov 13 2009, 10:22 PM~15659951-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

As promised, pics of my Friday score.


























The ONLY rust is the cab corners, I plan on grinding those out and using sheet metal to fix.


















And here is my dremel and accessories.









All in all, it was a good Friday the 13TH.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok, I stepped up to an airbrush (a cheap one) but at least it's an airbrush, we'll see in the next couple days just what I can do with it and how well it works.

http://www.testors.com/product/0/4030/_/Am...ir_Activity_Set


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice score on the Dime bro. You gonna lower it any??


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 14 2009, 11:18 PM~15667705
> *Nice score on the Dime bro. You gonna lower it any??
> *


The plan is 4 or 5 inches on all 4 corners, new paint and I got my eye on a set of 18's.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yeah, that'll be sick


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Definatly.........You wouldn't believe even as it sits now I only paid $850.00 for it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hell yeah, 155,000+ miles on the 4.3 and still goin strong, drove between 70 and 75 mph for 2 hours straight on the way home, smooth ass ride and no abnormal noises. I got a hell of a deal.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 15 2009, 01:08 AM~15668045
> *The plan is 4 or 5 inches on all 4 corners, new paint and I got my eye on a set of 18's.
> *






i had a 98 dime, 4cyl 5 speed, i lowered my shit 4in all around, 2 in. springs, 2 in. beltech spindles, and 4 in. blocks out back, on some 225 50r 15's with stock rims and i couldnt fit a pop can layin down under my frame  


4'' 4'' is good for that ride, its a real good look, the only other thing that would look better is to bag it in my opinion  


if your gonna do 18s or 19s i would go lower, but your not gonna be able to whip that ride in the winter time with stocks


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 15 2009, 11:39 AM~15670221
> *i had a 98 dime, 4cyl 5 speed, i lowered my shit 4in all around, 2 in. springs, 2 in. beltech spindles, and 4 in. blocks out back, on some 225 50r 15's with stock rims and i couldnt fit a pop can layin down  under my frame
> 4'' 4'' is good for that ride, its a real good look, the only other thing that would look better is to bag it in my opinion
> if your gonna do 18s or 19s i would go lower, but your not gonna be able to whip that ride in the winter time with stocks
> *


Yeah, I checked out andys auto sport, pretty decent prices. Not gonna do any of that til I have a second vehicle for winter though.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Here's a (small) update on the Lightning. Just a mockup with the rims I got from darkside. Had to notch out a small chunk of the frame to get it to sit that low. Used sheet plastic to lower the front.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

Looks good Grim.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Nov 18 2009, 08:44 PM~15707682
> *Looks good Grim.
> *


Thanks. I'm thinkin bout goin with Fiery Orange on the paint, not sure yet though.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

lightning sittin nice :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks Jeff. This one's gonna be my best build yet. I gotta find some good, detailed pics of the engine.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Can anyone use these?

*1st set: from AMT Escalade EXT.* 









*2nd set: from Revell Escalade.* 









*3rd set: Nascar wheels good for a display or whatever (with cart).* 









Lookin to trade for maybe some 1109's. I know that's probably a stupid request (as I don't know what these rims would be worth to some people) but a guy can try. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The lightning is lookin good bro. Glad I could help out with the rims for it. 
As soon as I get some projects done, I'll be starting mine up sometime.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 20 2009, 09:58 PM~15731808
> *The lightning is lookin good bro. Glad I could help out with the rims for it.
> As soon as I get some projects done, I'll be starting mine up sometime.
> *


Thanks, I'm still stuck on color though. I'm thinkin bout orange with a coat of turn signal amber over it (maybe even try out some patterns). Gotta test it out to see how it looks first.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That'd be sick


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 20 2009, 10:44 PM~15732282
> *That'd be sick
> *


I'm hopin, gonna try it out tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I know the pics aren't the best, but here's the hood for the lightning. If you look close, you can see a little bit of flake to it, that's just the amber over the orange. I think it looks pretty good, but it's a little brighter than I was hoping for. Guess I'll have to mix my own paint to make it a bit darker.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Bringing it up from halfway down page 2.

Here's what I been working on for the Import buildoff:

1990 Beretta GTZ Painted Red with Turn Signal Amber over it.

First steps:

















Second steps:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That looks like a nice color for that Lightning bro.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 23 2009, 03:55 PM~15755828
> *That looks like a nice color for that Lightning bro.
> *


Too bright IMO.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

First coat of clear on the Beretta.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

The Beretta is DONE.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Got a little somethin in the mail today...




















6 sets of 1109's from Atomic Hobbies, strange thing is, I don't remember ordering them.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 27 2009, 11:06 AM~15797207
> *Got a little somethin in the mail today...
> 6 sets of 1109's from Atomic Hobbies, strange thing is, I don't remember ordering them.
> 
> ...


whoa, you got a nice ass stash of 1109's. lol, cant wait to see what models you put those on


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah, I have no clue why I got em, like I said, I don't remember ordering them................but they'll get put to use. I'll post pics tonight of my next wip.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

My newest wip, AMT 39/40 Ford. Was originally gonna go with a gangster style, but decided to go in a different direction.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

What color(s) you going with on the bomb.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Nov 27 2009, 07:50 PM~15800058
> *What color(s) you going with on the bomb.
> *


Haven't quite decided yet, was thinkin black and green, but still not sure.


----------



## shamrockshaker (Nov 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 27 2009, 07:28 PM~15799842
> *My newest wip, AMT 39/40 Ford. Was originally gonna go with a gangster style, but decided to go in a different direction.
> 
> 
> ...




I gotta build me a bomb one day. keep us posted homie.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 27 2009, 08:39 PM~15800501
> *I gotta build me a bomb one day. keep us posted homie.
> *


Will do. :thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok, I definatly need some input here. I got some paint sprayed on the Ford today, but I'm not too sure about the color choice. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i like it


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 28 2009, 08:39 PM~15807829
> *i like it
> *


Thanks. It gives it that old school look, and that's what I was going for.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

Paint choice turned out good Grim.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Nov 28 2009, 09:30 PM~15808228
> *Paint choice turned out good Grim.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

looks good to me! i like that car on 13's! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah, for a quick build it's turnin out pretty good. I'll probably have it done tomorrow.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Dam bro u work fast lol. Color combo looks good


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 29 2009, 12:23 AM~15809752
> *Dam bro u work fast lol. Color combo looks good
> *


There's not much detail to this kit, so I figured I could knock it out in a few days.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice colors on that Bomb!!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 29 2009, 12:33 AM~15809842
> *Nice colors on that Bomb!!
> *


Thanks J, I guess since everyone likes them colors, then they'll stay.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 29 2009, 01:33 AM~15809842
> *Nice colors on that Bomb!!
> *





x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Still a few SMALL things yet to do (headlights, tail lights) but it's basically done.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

NICE BUILD GRIM. 

I THINK THE COLOR CHOICE IS PERFECT FOR THAT CAR BRO...! GREAT JOB.!!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Nov 30 2009, 05:02 PM~15823854
> *NICE BUILD GRIM.
> 
> I THINK THE COLOR CHOICE IS PERFECT FOR THAT CAR BRO...! GREAT JOB.!!
> *


Thanks bro. That's why I chose those colors, I figured they were "period correct" for that year.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Just got back from Hobby Lobby. I picked up the AMT 51 Chevy Fleetline on clearance for $7.99. While I was there I noticed an ad on the bulletin board, someone was selling a small collection of kits. I gave him a call and went to check them out. Due to only having so much money to spend I only picked up a couple. I got a bagged Revell Chevy Van (not sure which one as there were no instructions included) a bagged Revell Grand Prix SE and a Revell 1997 Ford F-150 XLT Extended cab (which has been started, interior completely glued together, NO PAINTING). Only spent $20.00 on those 3 kits. I told him when payday hits again I'm gonna pay him another visit, he had a TON of kits. Today was a good haul, I'll get pics later.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

nice score bro!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok, the wife is on the phone so I couldn't get pics, so I got this pic off EBAY.
Here is the F-150, I think I'm gonna try my first C-Notch on this one. Unfortunatly I'm gonna be using the first set of rims I mocked up on the Lightning (til I can order some different ones).


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That should be bad ass bro!!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 1 2009, 10:09 PM~15838923
> *That should be bad ass bro!!
> *


I'm definatly gonna try.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

take some pics of the kits he has next time you go. you can always help him out and sell some here. maybe even make a little money for yourself....


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Dec 1 2009, 10:22 PM~15839121
> *take some pics of the kits he has next time you go. you can always help him out and sell some here. maybe even make a little money for yourself....
> *


Good idea.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

thats one badass bomb that you built man. the colors you chose are sick man. cant wait to see you building that f-150. its gonna be a badass stepside slammed to the floor. sick work man, keep it up


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Dec 1 2009, 11:14 PM~15839792
> *thats one badass bomb that you built man. the colors you chose are sick man. cant wait to see you building that f-150. its gonna be a badass stepside slammed to the floor. sick work man, keep it up
> *


Thanks bro, as for the Buck Fifty (I think that's what I'm gonna name it) I hope it turns out the way I see it in my head.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 30 2009, 11:57 AM~15823796
> *Still a few SMALL things yet to do (headlights, tail lights) but it's basically done.
> 
> 
> ...


i gotta get me one of them kits.... yours looks sick homie!!!!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks Gil.


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 21 2008, 01:13 PM~11930810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHEREDID YOU BUY THESE 13S


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Dec 2 2009, 03:56 PM~15847692
> *WHEREDID YOU BUY THESE 13S
> *


I got them things years ago, they're hoppin hydros lin d's (made for the lindberg hoppers)


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Got started on Buck Fifty today. Got the bed hacked, still gotta take some sandpaper to it and smooth it out. Next will be the frame. Yes I know, poor choice in rims, but they'll work for now.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok, the Buck Fifty frame was pissin me off, so I busted this out. I still don't know what kit it is, all I know is it's Revell. Even without the instructions it looks like an easy build.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks like the same van from the race team that you scored a while back for ten bucks.
And it looks to be a sick build too :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 3 2009, 09:49 PM~15864181
> *Looks like the same van from the race team that you scored a while back for ten bucks.
> And it looks to be a sick build too :biggrin:
> *


I was thinkin the same thing, but I know Revell's vans were all pretty much the same, so I wasn't sure. That might explain why there's no instructions. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

A little update on the van, it won't be this exact color when done. I'm shootin for some flake.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 6 2009, 07:51 PM~15893191
> *A little update on the van, it won't be this exact color when done. I'm shootin for some flake.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, you didnt waste any time on that one. Nice start to it!!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Not much to it. It's an easy build.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

NIce work on the van bro. Tryin to make quota for the end of the year on builds?? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Nah, this one MIGHT not be done by the end of the year. I keep jumpin back and forth on a couple of em right now.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

At least you are able to get some paint done. Shit, its pouring rain out here.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

That's the beauty of having a basement. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 7 2009, 10:54 AM~15899437
> *That's the beauty of having a basement.  :biggrin:
> *


Thats true. Oh well, maybe I can get my 62 Bel Air and my s-10 finished.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Got another coat on. Don't know if you can tell, but it's a little lighter and it's got some SPARKLE. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

Vans looking good. You can see the sparkle.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Dec 7 2009, 04:45 PM~15901258
> *Vans looking good. You can see the sparkle.
> *


Thanks. I can't wait to get some bmf and clear on it. Not tryin to rush though. Already had to drop the chassis in the purple pond.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice van. Like that green.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 7 2009, 04:58 PM~15901393
> *Nice van. Like that green.
> *


Thanks. Believe it or not, it's the same method I used on my Beretta. It's just Hunter Green with a coat of Turn Signal Amber over it. I tested that out with a few different colors on some plastic spoons. Wait til you see what I have planned for "Buck Fifty" when I get it back out. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 7 2009, 01:57 PM~15899461
> *Thats true. Oh well, maybe I can get my 62 Bel Air and my s-10 finished.
> *


Damn J, make yourself a ghetto paint booth. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

First coat of clear.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks damn good bro!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice bro.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Dec 8 2009, 08:32 PM~15917114-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys, tomorrow it gets foil and second coat of clear.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Well, I stopped by Big Lots just for the hell of it this morning. Found a Donk Caddy buried behind a bunch of shit. It had been opened and it looks like the only thing that was taken were the rims and tires, which is fine by me cuz I'd build a lowlow anyway. I ended up getting it for $2.50. I stopped at a friends house on the way home and grabbed the lowrider suspension for it since he built a (shitty) hopper out of his. So I guess it's onto ANOTHER WIP. Got it in primer already. I think I'm gonna go with Testors Purple Metal Flake for this one.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Lucky bastard!!!!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

That's what I thought. Last I knew Big Lots stopped carryin models, plus the Donk Caddy was discontinued. I wonder how long it had actually been sitttin there.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Couple more wips.

77 Monte. Still tryin to decide on a color for it.










51 Fleetline. I'm gonna go with a weathered look on this one, so I'll need some tips.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

was that the 51 i got u in the gift exange


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

James, Ill help you out on that Fleetline. And the Monte is gonna be sick brother!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcloven+Dec 28 2009, 01:38 PM~16110629-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, thanks bro.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Just bringin my thread into the New Year. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Pulled "Buck Fifty" back out today to do a little cuttin. Can't do much til I get some styrene rod, which should be here next week.

Well, I cut the bed up a little more.....









To make room for these MONSTERS...........









Plus I had to narrow the rims and tires a little for a better fit.









I'm gonna use sheet plastic to clean up the bed a little and smooth it out. 
Thanks again to MayhemKustomz for the rims, they look MUCH better than them tiny things I was gonna put on it.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok, I got the front wheel wells cut out and got it mocked up. I still gotta shave some of the interior so the wheels sit right. I'm not gonna try bodydroppin it, so it won't be layin rocker, but It'll be layin frame.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good bro!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

x2 looks good on those wheels


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'll be workin on the notch when the rod gets here next week. Gotta hit up Home Depot or Lowe's and see if I can find some o rings for the bags.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

klean fab work bro!! keep us posted


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Picked up a razor saw and mitre box this morning, also got some o-rings and eyelets for airbags. now I'm just waiting for the plastic rod to get here (should be here by Tuesday) then I can get started on the notch on Buck Fifty.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I did some paint tests over the last couple days, unfortunately I can't post pics. I can't get into my photobucket account because of a virus on my comp and my antivirus software isn't working. Once I get it taken care of I'll post up some pics.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice progress


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Builds are lookin good. Cant wait to see what you do on that F-150


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks guys. It'll be a min before I do anything on the truck, SOMEONE, (no names) told me to use 1/4 square rod for the notch, but it's too big, so I have to order some 5/32 or 1/8. Plus I'm gonna order some .020 rod and try to do a couple custom grilles. I still gotta figure out how to get this damn virus outta my comp so I can post some pics.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn, that sucks about your computer bro. I just went through that a couple weeks ago.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah, I was warned about a virus goin around. At least I can still use it, I just can't get to certain sites. I'm glad I can still get to this one, or I'd be goin through withdrawals like a crackhead without his pipe. LOL


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'll just use the sites image uploader for a few pics. Here are the paint tests I been workin on. All of the base coats are rattle can. The rest is Testors bottled paint through an airbrush.

Walmart (Colorplace)
Fire Red
Hunter Green


Krylon
Rich Plum

From left to right,
1. Model Master Plum Crazy over Rich Plum,
2. Model Master Turn Signal Amber over Hunter Green,
3. Model Master Stop Light Red over Rich Plum,
4. Testors Purple Metal Flake over Fire Red,
5. Model Master Stop Light Red over Fire Red.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 19 2010, 04:39 PM~16340724
> *I'll just use the sites image uploader for a few pics. Here are the paint tests I been workin on. All of the base coats are rattle can. The rest is Testors bottled paint through an airbrush.
> 
> Walmart (Colorplace)
> ...


I'm just thinking...................
Since I have to wait, yet again, for some plastic rod to get here before I can start back on Buck Fifty, which color would look good on the Lightning? Just reply with numbers 1-5. I think I know which color, but I wanna see what everyone else thinks.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

#2 looks good to me. Hell they all do. Graphics??


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah, they're all nice, #2 is what I used on the van. I was thinkin #3. As far as any kind of graphics or patterns, I gotta try em out on somethin first. I gotta see if I can find some tape somewhere.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

dam, paint combos look sick man. fir the f-150 i think number 1 or 2. those two are some sick colors that i like.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: Try em yourself bro, that's why I posted em up, to give some ideas.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Cut up a parts box Chevy grille today. Just waitin on some rod to get here to fab up a billet grille.









And here's the decals that FINALLY arrived from trick or treat 2. Now to figure out what to use them on.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Them decals look cool. 

Good luck on the grille. Someone said earlier to use craft wire? Dunno.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 24 2010, 08:39 PM~16397240
> *Them decals look cool.
> 
> Good luck on the grille.  Someone said earlier to use craft wire?  Dunno.
> *


I thought about wire or brass rod, I'd prefer to start with plastic and get a feel for it first. The hardware up the street carries all kinds off brass rod and wire, and cheap. I'll eventually try that and start hinging too. As far as the decals, I HAD plans for them when I ordered them, but since I don't have any of those kits any more I either have to try them on something else or hang onto them until I get the kits I had originally planned to use them on.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Got this hood in the mail today. Excellent casting, no flash at all, very solid piece.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats sick!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

It will be. I gotta figure out a color for it. The original 454 I had I was gonna do in green, not too sure now. But I'll figure somethin out. If the grille turns out the way I want I'll be using that on here too. I think I'm gonna get a few more of these hoods to have on hand when I get some more trucks.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

That hood is sweet bro.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 25 2010, 12:27 PM~16404405
> *Got this hood in the mail today. Excellent casting, no flash at all, very solid piece.
> 
> 
> ...


That is sik.Who casts that hood?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm not sure who the caster is, I got it on Ebay. They're listed all the time.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

SOLD


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Found more, didn't bother takin pics. Make offer, lookin for supplies.

1 set of 4 gold HH pumps and 1 set of 4 chrome HH pumps.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

where did you get the silveraldo hood at it looks good


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 25 2010, 07:33 PM~16408204
> *where did you get the silveraldo hood at it looks good
> *


Ebay.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Worked on the grille for the 454SS today. It's not the best, but it's my first try.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I got another project under way, thanks to MayhemKustomz for the parts. Now lets just see if I can actually get one finished. 

93 Ranger Splash on a Hilux chassis.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 29 2010, 02:25 PM~16453495
> *I got another project under way, thanks to MayhemKustomz for the parts. Now lets just see if I can actually get one finished.
> 
> 93 Ranger Splash on a Hilux chassis.
> ...


Thats gonna be a sick build bro. Looks like the hilux chassis was made for it :0


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

:yes: Minor mods to the chassis. Had to narrow the front end so the wheels could tuck, and had to shave the mounts off the chassis for the bed. Otherwise it's a perfect fit. Length is just right.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 29 2010, 03:18 PM~16454008
> *:yes:  Minor mods to the chassis. Had to narrow the front end so the wheels could tuck, and had to shave the mounts off the chassis for the bed. Otherwise it's a perfect fit. Length is just right.
> *


  cant wait to c how it turns out


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Me neither. I have a color picked out, just gotta get to sprayin.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice work in here Grim. :thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks Charles, I'm tryin.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Well, I TOTALLY lost the motivation to build tonight. I'll be cruisin around the site but I won't be posting any pics for a while, if ever. I may end up getting rid of everything. I just don't know if I'll ever have the urge to build again.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 31 2010, 09:00 PM~16473298
> *Well, I TOTALLY lost the motivation to build tonight. I'll be cruisin around the site but I won't be posting any pics for a while, if ever. I may end up getting rid of everything. I just don't know if I'll ever have the urge to build again.
> *


 :wow: huh :dunno:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 1 2010, 12:45 AM~16473804
> *:wow: huh  :dunno:
> *


LONG story.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 31 2010, 10:00 PM~16473298
> *Well, I TOTALLY lost the motivation to build tonight. I'll be cruisin around the site but I won't be posting any pics for a while, if ever. I may end up getting rid of everything. I just don't know if I'll ever have the urge to build again.
> *


wierd, im the same here. ive been like that for a while. but i dont worry much cause this happens to me all the time. sometimes i find courage to build and then i just stop for a while then build again. its normal for me


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 1 2010, 01:00 AM~16473298
> *Well, I TOTALLY lost the motivation to build tonight. I'll be cruisin around the site but I won't be posting any pics for a while, if ever. I may end up getting rid of everything. I just don't know if I'll ever have the urge to build again.
> *






 hit me up foo!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that 454 grille looks badass...and with the lost interest deal it happens to me alot to ive gone years without building then one day get the need to build back better than ever...dont sell your stuff i guarantee you will regret it


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks guys. I did some talkin last night and got some stuff off my chest. I hit a depression that was wearing me out and I didn't care about nothin. I MIGHT have some updates in the next couple days. It's funny, cuz building is the only excape I have, so I don't think I could actually give it up completely.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yea, you better not be giving up building. You got some bad ass builds and sick ideas. I wanna see some more progress pics.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 1 2010, 11:26 AM~16476205
> *Yea, you better not be giving up building. You got some bad ass builds and sick ideas. I wanna see some more progress pics.
> *


 :thumbsup: Don't worry J, I'll be back at it soon.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats good bro.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

On a brighter note, I got the Splash in primer yesterday.









Cut out behind the grille for a more realistic look.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That looks good so far bro. Grill looks great.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 1 2010, 12:02 PM~16476505
> *That looks good so far bro. Grill looks great.
> *


X2!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'm HOPING to have it in paint in the next couple days. Still tryin to decide if I wanna fit the engine in there.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

dam that ranger looks sick sitting on that hilux frame. grill looks good too bro.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Got a little somethin in the mail today.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 1 2010, 06:33 PM~16479017
> *Got a little somethin in the mail today.
> 
> 
> ...





trade ya for a simple van kit :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 1 2010, 05:35 PM~16479033
> *trade ya for a simple van kit :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :no: I been tryin to get my hands on that thing forever. I gots it and it ain't leavin. :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 1 2010, 03:35 PM~16479033
> *trade ya for a simple van kit :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

NIce work on the ranger bro, like the grille cut out, and nice to c u got your hands on that hilux kit


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 1 2010, 06:17 PM~16479419
> *NIce work on the ranger bro, like the grille cut out, and nice to c u got your hands on that hilux kit
> *


Thanks bro. Best price of all on that kit too................................FREE, all I had to pay for was shipping. :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 1 2010, 03:20 PM~16479449
> *Thanks bro. Best price of all on that kit too................................FREE, all I had to pay for was shipping.  :biggrin:
> *


Dam bro il take that any day on a kit :wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

:yes: It don't happen very often though, but it was a nice little surprise when he said "you can have it if you pay the shipping". $8.05 is the best deal I think anyone could get on one of them kits.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 1 2010, 03:26 PM~16479539
> *:yes:  It don't happen very often though, but it was a nice little surprise when he said "you can have it if you pay the shipping". $8.05 is the best deal I think anyone could get on one of them kits.
> *


Yea no kidding the best i got on on of those was $10, same kit too


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

$10 is still a damn good deal.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 1 2010, 03:30 PM~16479581
> *$10 is still a damn good deal.
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Got this in the mail today, SEALED, on a trade for some PARTS. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice score bro.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks J. Now I'm torn between weathering the Fleetline or the Impala.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 2 2010, 09:19 AM~16488060
> *Got this in the mail today, SEALED, on a trade for some PARTS.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Dam bro your getting things left and right lol. Nice score on the impala


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 2 2010, 04:34 PM~16490211
> *Dam bro your getting things left and right lol. Nice score on the impala
> *


 :biggrin: The mailman is good to me.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

First coat of paint. It won't be purple when it's done.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats sick bro!!!!!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks J, I'm hoping to have the top coat on it today or tomorrow.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Dam that came out smooth bro. Whats goin on top of that????


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 5 2010, 11:07 PM~16527419
> *Dam that came out smooth bro. Whats goin on top of that????
> *


You'll see when I get it sprayed. :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

:0 hno: hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 5 2010, 11:15 PM~16527507
> *:0  hno:  hno:  hno:  :biggrin:
> *


Bitin them nails out of anticipation or are you skurred???  :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Who u callin scarred bro :scrutinize: lol... anticipation :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Don't hold you breath, it may be a minute before I spray. But as soon as I do and the paint is dry I'll post it up.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin good.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 5 2010, 08:40 PM~16527788
> *Don't hold you breath, it may be a minute before I spray. But as soon as I do and the paint is dry I'll post it up.
> *


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

SOLD


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 7 2010, 08:32 PM~16542171
> *pm sent
> *


Replied


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Since I don't want too many on the shelf with the same rims I had to do some change up.


















And since I had to dip the Ranger, I started on this one while I'm waiting on it. Stock ride height on this one.























WHO AM I KIDDIN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 12 2010, 09:49 AM~16591887
> *:0
> *


 :wave:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice start on the Dime bro, still abit too high though lol :biggrin:. Nice choice in rims too


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

The rims are already damn near rubbing the frame in back. Unless I narrow the frame it won't go any lower. It's almost layin frame though, it's about 2 or 3 (scale) inches from the ground.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Haha still looks good though the way it is :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Got a package from Scale Dreams today. Thanks for the FAST service Rick.










Now I'm one step closer to getting these projects on the bench.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 

So far so good.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

the dime looks good on the hilux wheels and the stance looks good


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Feb 13 2010, 12:51 PM~16601738-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not only is it on Hilux wheels, it's on a Hilux chassis too. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The dime looks good bro


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 12 2010, 10:57 AM~16591929
> *:wave:
> *





:h5: :biggrin: wud up home boy :biggrin: shits lookin good foo


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks guys, I need to get off my ass and start sprayin some shit. I'm slackin like crazy.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Got a package today. Cobra98 really hooked it up. We made a deal on 2 kits and he sent me 3 and 5 sets of rims.
I've still got a few more packages on the way from Ebay.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

nice hook up


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I have ANOTHER project on the bench. I'm gonna try some stuff with this one I've never done before.









I need some ideas for paint, I'll be putting this on the trunk and need some ideas of colors that would go with it.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 23 2010, 11:40 AM~16700053
> *I have ANOTHER project on the bench. I'm gonna try some stuff with this one I've never done before.
> 
> 
> ...


root beer brown with black patterns :dunno:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Not a bad idea. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Got some more today all from Ebay.










This one is on the way, should be here in the next couple days.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

A quick 1 1/2 day build. I had it in primer 30 mins after it arrived, base coat last night and clear this morning. I had decided when I won it what I wanted to do with it. Just a simple work type truck. I need to pick up some more black for the trim, otherwise it's done. Thinkin bout makin a ladder rack for it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good James!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks J. I was itchin to get one done and I figured any easy curbside would get me motivated. Now I'm workin on my Galaxie again. Gotta go to the hardware and get some aluminum rod. :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks pretty cool wish i had a work truck that cool lol


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

There's a few work trucks around here that look like that, a little rusty, but I didn't want to go in that direction with it.


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

Sharp lookin truck james :thumbsup: 
I wish my work truck was that clean :biggrin: 
Where did ya get the topper?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks Joe. The topper came with the kit.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 25 2010, 06:22 PM~16724331
> *A quick 1 1/2 day build. I had it in primer 30 mins after it arrived, base coat last night and clear this morning. I had decided when I won it what I wanted to do with it. Just a simple work type truck. I need to pick up some more black for the trim, otherwise it's done. Thinkin bout makin a ladder rack for it.
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: i shoulda done mine like this :biggrin: 


looks good j


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 26 2010, 07:52 PM~16736636
> *:biggrin:  i shoulda done mine like this :biggrin:
> looks good j
> *


Thanks Jeff.


I gotta say, I was a little disappointed when this arrived in unsatisfactory condition today.









However, upon inspection of the contents I found that the only thing that was damaged was the glass.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Went to a local club meeting today and picked this up.










And the mailman dropped off 6 sets of rims (1 of each pictured).


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

where u get these from ?^^^^^^^^^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Ebay


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice score J!!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks guys. And I'll be ordering the Aoshima Lexus GS400 tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing what you do with the wagon.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I wish I knew what I was gonna do with it. LOL It'll eventually come to me.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 7 2010, 11:39 AM~16820143
> *I wish I knew what I was gonna do with it. LOL It'll eventually come to me.
> *


I know what you can do with it, send it to me :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 6 2010, 02:26 PM~16814382
> *
> 
> And the mailman dropped off 6 sets of rims (1 of each pictured).
> ...


Dam bro where did the top and bottom ones come from in the first 3????


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Got em all on Ebay. They came in a pack of the 6 sets. BTW, Jeff already claimed the ones on the top left. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 8 2010, 01:14 AM~16825084
> *I know what you can do with it, send it to me :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :no: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 8 2010, 10:06 AM~16826338
> *Got em all on Ebay. They came in a pack of the 6 sets. BTW, Jeff already claimed the ones on the top left.  :biggrin:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Sent em out today Jeff.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 8 2010, 06:06 AM~16826338
> *Got em all on Ebay. They came in a pack of the 6 sets. BTW, Jeff already claimed the ones on the top left.  :biggrin:
> *


Ah ok, didnt kno u ws selling em, dam u Jeff lol :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Wasn't, but I offered a set of his choice for the build off he's in. Whether he uses them for that is beyond me. lol


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Trading off these 2 sets.*


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Anyone interested??



> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 8 2010, 09:26 PM~16832061
> *Trading off these 2 sets.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 9 2010, 12:16 PM~16839852
> *Anyone interested??
> *


wat u looking for. pm me


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Got some Pegasus 19 T's from Rick today, courtesy of Jeff ([email protected]). They're for my 70 Chevelle, Foose style.










Also picked this up. I ordered it from my LHS on Monday, came in today.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 12 2010, 06:24 PM~16872680
> *Got some Pegasus 19 T's from Rick today, courtesy of Jeff ([email protected]). They're for my 70 Chevelle, Foose style.
> 
> 
> ...





shit i wish i woulda known what you were doin with um, i woulda got you a set of 19-23 combos man! but them 19's look sick too


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice wheels. Can't go wrong with a 61. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Mar 12 2010, 05:28 PM~16872702-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, sure can't. For the last few months my LHS hasn't carried shit worth havin, when I went in to pick that up they had a WHOLE NEW shipment in. Wish I was loaded right about now. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i put a set of diecast rims under my 69 a set of big-n-littles, and i dunno..i could do it up. But thats a ways down the road. Looks good otherwise man!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I can always change it up.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

3 sets up for trade, all come with disc brakes.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Got these today.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice score J!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

You gotta love MCM. All I really do is trade. Got em from Cobra98. :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 15 2010, 07:42 AM~16894146
> *3 sets up for trade, all come with disc brakes.
> 
> 
> ...


what ya looking for?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I went out and got the stuff for a decent photo booth today. I still gotta get the lighting just right.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 17 2010, 07:40 PM~16920176
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That Pontiac looks good as a low-low !!!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 17 2010, 08:40 PM~16920176
> *I went out and got the stuff for a decent photo booth today. I still gotta get the lighting just right.
> 
> 
> ...





they both look good, but put the setting on marco (little flower) and get a magnifing glass and hold it in front of the lense when you snap pics  

give that a try and see how they look after that


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

No macro, hell, it don't even have zoom. It's a cheapy camera, but I'm not gonna bitch about it, my mom got it for me for Christmas. I'll be getting a better one soon.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

A little better. I changed settings on the camera and changed the bulb in my light.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 17 2010, 10:06 PM~16920985
> *A little better. I changed settings on the camera and changed the bulb in my light.
> 
> 
> ...






:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I got this in the mail a couple weeks ago (cab and bed). It was already shaved, so I had to shave the tailgate and front bumper to match. I still gotta get em in primer to see where they need more work.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Man, you and these Chevy trucks. Looks sick so far bro..


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm a Chevy man, and I love trucks. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Aint nothin wrong with a Chevy. 
Keep doin your thang bro


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm tryin. I stopped paintin in the house. The only place to paint was by the furnace, and I don't need another fire. So I gotta wait til it warms up a little more before I do any sprayin.


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

Looks like you're off to a good start bro,keep it going :thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks Joe.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Got the rest of the chassis for this in the mail today. I spliced together the chassis from a reg. cab short bed promo and an Ext. cab promo. I'm having a little trouble deciding on stance and wheels. I'm not goin real fancy with this one, just a simple curbside. 

Early 90's sport truck style (rims still need to be painted).









Updated sport truck style (stock ride height).









Lowered jus a little.


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Damn sick truck I like the 90's rims and u should lower it jus a little more with the 90's rims


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

I NEED TO FIND ME A SHORT BED FOR MY 93 PROMO SO I CAN MAKE ONE LIKE MY 1.1 :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

looks good at that stance. im not a chevy fan, but the styling on those years of the truck are cool to work with.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Met8to+Mar 26 2010, 09:24 PM~17011604-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, my favorite fullsize Chevy body style.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Did some more cuttin on the 454 today. Leave the bowtie or shave it off?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

shave it


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 27 2010, 10:42 PM~17019646
> *shave it
> *


Yeah, that's what I was thinkin, but I wasn't sure. It'll give it a cleaner, smoother look.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 27 2010, 10:46 PM~17019677
> *Yeah, that's what I was thinkin, but I wasn't sure. It'll give it a cleaner, smoother look.
> *




clean and smooth  and the grill looks sick man!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I originally bought that grille for my 99 Silvy, but I thought what the hell, with a little work it would look good on the 454.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Started shaving the trim on "Dimebag" tonight. Still got some touch up to do but the damn battery in my dremel died.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That Dime is gonna be sick. Rims look good on it too!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I need to find someone to make me a decal for it, I got the image, I just need it resized and on decal paper.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 27 2010, 07:18 PM~17019492
> *Did some more cuttin on the 454 today. Leave the bowtie or shave it off?
> 
> 
> ...


definitely shave it!








different year but ya get the picture..literally. :biggrin: 









where'd you get that hood from. im thinkin of gettin those grille flames for ^^


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Got the hood on Ebay. Definatly get the PE grille. I'm gonna get a couple of each when I get the extra cash.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah gotta get that and a grille for the 2 f150s layin around. shits lookin good bro!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Got the long awaited decals for this today. Hopefully I can get it in primer tomorrow and have it decaled and cleared by Sunday.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

SMALL update on "DIMEBAG". I got the bed cover in paint and got the decal on, still needs clear. I coulda trimmed the decal a little better, but I think it looks ok.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That'll be sick!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

looks good


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks fellas. If the weather stays nice, I should have this one wrapped up this week.


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

Looks good bro, & remember..Don't hide it-divide it


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@Apr 18 2010, 12:25 AM~17224769
> *Looks good bro, & remember..Don't hide it-divide it
> *


Yeah yeah. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks cool is the decal holographic?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Nope, just a pic I found online. A buddy from the MCM forum printed it for me.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Got the interior done today.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 17 2010, 09:27 PM~17223500
> *SMALL update on "DIMEBAG". I got the bed cover in paint and got the decal on, still needs clear. I coulda trimmed the decal a little better, but I think it looks ok.
> 
> 
> ...



Nice decal Grim. Interior looks good.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks clean bro


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks guys. I discovered this morning that I'm out of clear. So I gotta get some this week.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Damn, way back on page 5.

I finally got some clear on the bed cover, and primer and first coat on the body. I might have this one done by Sunday.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

shiney as fuck!! looking good! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks. My clear was almost empty and was spittin and sputterin. So I laid it on real thick and it smoothed itself out pretty good. I got the top coat mixed and got ready to spray and noticed my can of propellant was empty. YES I use the CHEAP airbrush that uses cans of propellant. So I can't do any more on it til tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks good bro, alittle polishing and it'l b smoother and clearer :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good nice shine to it


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I've got a few small details left to do on it, but it's almost there.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

nice work on the s10 theme fits well too


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks E. It was an idea that just popped in my head one night, so I ran with it.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 9 2010, 04:33 PM~17436472
> *Thanks E. It was an idea that just popped in my head one night, so I ran with it.
> *


lol its like a lot of my ideas i just run with them


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I noticed that your ideas turn out bad as hell though.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 9 2010, 04:39 PM~17436513
> *I noticed that your ideas turn out bad as hell though.
> *


its all in the music


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Dimebag is DONE!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 9 2010, 09:04 PM~17437050
> *Dimebag is DONE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I'LL TAKE 2 DIMES :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@May 9 2010, 09:49 PM~17437383
> *I'LL TAKE 2 DIMES  :biggrin:
> *


THATS A WASTE. GET A HALF. :biggrin: 

PICK-UP LOOKS GREAT.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

get me a oz of the good shit. :0 

lookin good man..like that green on it!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'll try to get some outside pics tomorrow.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks real good J!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Clean build bro :thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks fellas. I'll be startin on ONE of the Ranger's this week. Maybe I'll try to build em both at the same time.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Outdoor pics.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

ADJUSTABLE SUSPENSION. THATS REAL NICE.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hilux chassis.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 10 2010, 06:52 AM~17441742
> *Outdoor pics.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN GRIM THAT DIME LOOKS SWEET BRO  WAT COLOR IS THAT AND WAT RIMS ALSO :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Red Hilux rims. Color is Colorplace (Wal Mart) Kelly Green with turn signal amber over it.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

dime looks good grim!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks Nate. I'm getting a LITTLE better at painting. LOL


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

i see that...can't wait to see what you do with the kit i just sent!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Haven't decided on that one yet. I still got 2 other Hilux's to do yet.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

Nice work on the dime Grim. :thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks bro.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

came out nice i like the theme


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

It came out damn nice!!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks guys. I just got back from my moms, and this was in the mail.
:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 11 2010, 07:46 AM~17452442
> *Thanks guys. I just got back from my moms, and this was in the mail.
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Ill take the rims :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 11 2010, 12:34 PM~17453386
> *Ill take the rims :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

It was worth a try.... lol


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Quick mockup of the Lex.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Alright, so I said fuck it and pulled this one out tonight.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

you pulled it out..so whats the plans with it?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 16 2010, 11:44 AM~17504877
> *you pulled it out..so whats the plans with it?
> *


Still undecided on paint. I'm going through my colors right now seeing what would look best on it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 14 2010, 09:45 PM~17495243
> *Alright, so I said fuck it and pulled this one out tonight.
> 
> 
> ...


Are those bent posts courtesy of the USPS?? 
That Lex will be sick bro....


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

If you're talkin bout the back, those aren't posts. That's support sprue that needs to be cut out. The onlt thing that was wrong when I got it, because of the USPS, was broken windshield, broken headlight bezel and one cracked pillar. ALL of which have been replaced, and the pillar has been fixed.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 16 2010, 09:30 AM~17505164
> *If you're talkin bout the back, those aren't posts. That's support sprue that needs to be cut out. The onlt thing that was wrong when I got it, because of the USPS, was broken windshield, broken headlight bezel and one cracked pillar. ALL of which have been replaced, and the pillar has been fixed.
> *


Oh, damn, I guess I am blind as hell... lol This should be a sick ride as well....
Keep on doin your thang bro :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: I'm probably not gonna get much done. I'm tryin to concentrate on my move to PA in Sept. Got a LOT of packing to do and shit. But I'm gonna try to get a few knocked out. I got the first coat on the Splash this morning. I'm determined to have that one done, it's been a pain in the ass. I've stripped it twice already, this time I said fuck it, imperfections or not, it's gettin done.


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 14 2010, 09:45 PM~17495243
> *Alright, so I said fuck it and pulled this one out tonight.
> 
> 
> ...



Look forward to seeing what ya do with this one


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Trust me Joe, me too. I'm at a painters block with that one. I just can't find the right color.


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

I hear ya bro,..I'm having the same problem with my 59 rambler wagon.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hmm, mint green with a white top on the Rambler. I got a bunch of parts here I'm gonna get out to you hopefully tomorrow. I just gotta find the right size box.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Got the Splash painted today. Once it's dry I can clear it. It's Model Master stop light red over Krylon Rich Plum.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Let me introduce "Dragon Slayer". The pics do this paint no justice. When I get it cleared I'll get some outdoor pics.


















This will be on the bed cover.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

the ranger is looking good so far! keep it up! i cant wait to see what you do with the wagon!! :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 16 2010, 06:20 PM~17508496
> *Got the Splash painted today. Once it's dry I can clear it. It's Model Master stop light red over Krylon Rich Plum.
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Grim...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Lokkin good bro


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice color on the ranger and that mural will look good on it


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

sweet color bro


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks guys. Trust me, in the right light that paint just POPS. I just don't have a camera that'll get a good enough pic.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Ranger looks really sick!!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Got the Splash cleared today. I'll probably have this one finished up by Sunday.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 18 2010, 04:51 PM~17531577
> *Got the Splash cleared today. I'll probably have this one finished up by Sunday.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shine grim


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks Wes. There's a few SMALL imperfections, but I'm not stripping it again, it's gettin finished.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good bro nice shine


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks J.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 18 2010, 06:51 PM~17531577
> *Got the Splash cleared today. I'll probably have this one finished up by Sunday.
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro i just saw my reflections reflection...now thats a shine! :roflmao: :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

It must be the red, cuz I didn't get that much of a shine on Dimebag.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

looks good in any case...


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok, I'm close to finishing up the Splash, but I'm having a hard time deciding on the interior. The base is black, butI need help with trim and seat inserts. I was originally thinking red, but since there's a purple tint to the truck I was thinking do purple accents. What do you guys think?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

red!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

It's as done as it can be for now. I won't have the bed decal til mid June, so I'll do up the bed cover then.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

It came sick bro. Nice work


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks bro.


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

THAT IS CLEAN!!!!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

the splash is looking deadly!! nice work!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Very clean bro, I like how u kept it looking somewhat stock with the handles and rear bumper


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

very cleanly done. Nice work!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks fellas. I may end up adding tanks and compressors but not sure yet.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Got another one sprayed today.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Red ranger is clean bro...but it would look better if it was on my shelf!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 26 2010, 10:46 PM~17615567
> *Red ranger is clean bro...but it would look better if it was on my shelf!
> *


 :nono: :no: :biggrin: It's not even done yet. Waitin on a decal.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 26 2010, 08:51 PM~17615635
> *:nono:  :no:  :biggrin:  It's not even done yet. Waitin on a decal.
> *


I can put a decal on it! :cheesy:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

:nono: :no: :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

im getting the feeling you like rangers! lol! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 27 2010, 01:39 PM~17621775
> *im getting the feeling you like rangers! lol!  :biggrin:
> *


No, just mini's in general. I've got 2 more S-10's on the bench right now and one I'm saving for when I get the Perry's resin X-Cab. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Still gotta do the interior, paint the frame and a few other minor details. Then in June when my decals get here do up the bed cover.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn that looks good!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks Brian. I named this one "Medieval Fantasy". This is the decal for the bed cover.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 19 2010, 12:38 PM~17541150
> *It's as done as it can be for now. I won't have the bed decal til mid June, so I'll do up the bed cover then.
> 
> 
> ...



Dam thats sweet Grim!!! :cheesy: Missed this one! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks Jimbo.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

DONE..................Til the decals get here. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jun 1 2010, 09:42 AM~17662541
> *DONE..................Til the decals get here.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Some outside pics of the Beretta before I pack it away.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

dang you a building machine out there lol


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

That's why I'm choosin the curbsides, I don't have the patience for full detail right now. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

haha..wish i could say the same, i sat Bad Medi-Sin to the side so i could sand down a curbside dodge dually..just so i wouldnt do more mods to the other one.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Got about 3-4 more curbsides to knock out, then I'll be onto the full detail stuff. At the rate I'm building that'll be right around July 1st. LOL


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

This one will be halfway stock. It's gonna be pulling a Galaxie tri axle Gooseneck at some point that will be painted to match. I'm messin around with a few colors right now, but I'm still undecided.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good up in here i like those rangers


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice builds bro... That ranger is sick


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice work Grim. How long before you move to PA.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks fellas. 

Not sure Charles, we might not be after all. We found out a few things that are making us think twice.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jun 6 2010, 09:01 PM~17710972
> *Thanks fellas.
> 
> Not sure Charles, we might not be after all. We found out a few things that are making us think twice.
> *



 I hope everything works out the best for you and family.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks, me too. I got a few job leads, BUT, it would only be a matter of time before I get laid off again.


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jun 6 2010, 04:58 PM~17710620
> *This one will be halfway stock. It's gonna be pulling a Galaxie tri axle Gooseneck at some point that will be painted to match. I'm messin around with a few colors right now, but I'm still undecided.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: NICE DUALLY


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

This will be the color for the Dooley. It's Burgundy Red Metallic over Fire Red.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

That daully intierior is sic can`t wait to see it done


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks Corey, I still gotta hit up Rick and get some flocking for it. It's gonna be basically stock, but I got another one I'm workin on too. :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

I still havent got my rangers in the mail?? :dunno: 

j/k looking good Grim! :thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jun 9 2010, 07:13 PM~17740792
> *I still havent got my rangers in the mail??  :dunno:
> 
> j/k looking good Grim!  :thumbsup:
> *


I told the damn leprechauns to drive em down there. Fuckin bastards musta stopped off at the pub for a few drinks. :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jun 9 2010, 05:44 PM~17741083
> *I told the damn leprechauns to drive em down there. Fuckin bastards musta stopped off at the pub for a few drinks.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I've put 3 coats of primer on the damn Dooley and the Maroon is still bleeding through. What a pain in the ass.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah, the only way to kill that is primer sealer...or itll keep coming thru. my crewzer has the promo red bed & part of the cab...and one of the reasons why its not in color just yet... that and i have new plans with it.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm bout to just shoot the red and call it a day.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jun 1 2010, 07:42 AM~17662541
> *DONE..................Til the decals get here.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


u wanna sell that


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

:no:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 23 2010, 02:40 PM~16700053
> *I have ANOTHER project on the bench. I'm gonna try some stuff with this one I've never done before.
> 
> 
> ...


Jumpin back to this one for a moment. After months of searching and 25 test shots I finally found the right color.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

thats a nice color...


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

:biggrin: I have my secrets.  Nah, it's Turn Signal Amber over Krylon Leather Brown.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

:angry: I don't know what the hell the problem is, but every paint job I've tried to do in the past two weeks turns out lookin like ASS.  I'm doin nothin different than I usually do. I've stripped the Dooley twice and the Galaxie once. Fuck it, I'm not fuckin with em anymore, I'm just gonna finish em up and be done with it.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Made some progress on the Galaxie. Like I said, the paint looks like ass, but oh well. Still gotta BMF and clear. I'm gonna TRY to plumb up the pumps too.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Well, I'm just a little pissed. I went to put the decal on the trunk and it started to crack and the colors started to run. Now I don't know what the hell to do.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

u just cant catch a break can ya? shit the galaxie looks good to me...though ill take your word for it!. If ya ever care to get rid of it..let me know..ill take it!! :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jun 24 2010, 08:22 PM~17879778
> *Well, I'm just a little pissed. I went to put the decal on the trunk and it started to crack and the colors started to run. Now I don't know what the hell to do.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn bro when it rains it poors! I feel ya tho...


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks fellas. First the paint fucks up, then the damn decal. I'm kinda surprised I haven't thrown the damn thing at the wall yet. LOL I'm tryin to keep my cool, but it's gettin kinda hard.


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

The paint looks good in the pics.
Don't throw it against the wall bro,I don't have another one to send ya :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

:biggrin: Don't worry Joe, I'm holdin the anger in. I just gotta figure out some replacement decals. And trust me, the paint is screwed, once I get it done (IF that ever happens) and I get outdoor pics you'll see. I'm gonna stick with it anyway.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jun 24 2010, 07:22 PM~17879778
> *Well, I'm just a little pissed. I went to put the decal on the trunk and it started to crack and the colors started to run. Now I don't know what the hell to do.
> 
> 
> ...


thats why i dont seal mine with tamiya or krylon. it dries too hard


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I don't know what was used on it, I got em from trick or treat. Of course, they sat in the mailbox at my old place for a year through the heat in the summer and cold in the winter.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Takin a break from the POS Ford for a minute. I stripped the wheels off the Accord to see what this would look like. I think I'm gonna leave em there.










Anyone want an Accord wagon with no wheels?? LOL


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Alright, nobody clown on me too bad. Remember, this is the first time tryin to do up the pumps.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jun 25 2010, 11:57 AM~17885032
> *Alright, nobody clown on me too bad. Remember, this is the first time tryin to do up the pumps.
> 
> 
> ...


I ain't gonna clown you, That looks good homie!


And remember as long as you're havin' fun is what matters. (J/M .02)


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jun 24 2010, 09:56 PM~17881276
> *Takin a break from the POS Ford for a minute. I stripped the wheels off the Accord to see what this would look like. I think I'm gonna leave em there.
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, sure..ill take it! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 25 2010, 05:33 PM~17887258
> *yeah, sure..ill take it! :biggrin:
> *


Whatcha got to offer?????????? :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

shit man..what ya want? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

anything resin u needin? car parts....wheels? name it..im like a one stop shop!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'll PM you.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin good bro.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks bro.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Engine is almost done, and I'm workin on the interior as I type this.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lookin pretty damn sweet man!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks Bri, I'm hoping to have this one done before next week.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work bro...


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks J. I can't decide if I wanna try doin the plug wires or not.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Spent all damn morning foiling, but it's finally done.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm determined to get one more done before I leave for PA on Tuesday, so, I FINALLY got the 77 Monte in primer. It's going to be one of the following colors with a white top.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

roll with the lighter purple one  


and you better be ready to throw down on some plastic when you get here too


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I was thinkin that color too. It's purple metal flake over Krylon peekaboo blue, the pic just doesn't show the flake. And don't worry, as soon as I get settled and get the coin for some supplies I'm gettin down.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 7 2010, 08:52 PM~17986298
> *I was thinkin that color too. It's purple metal flake over Krylon peekaboo blue, the pic just doesn't show the flake. And don't worry, as soon as I get settled and get the coin for some supplies I'm gettin down.
> *




we are gonna have to hook up once or twice a month or some shit!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Got the blue laid on the 77. That's what I love about the paint I use, shit dries FAST.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Over the past week I've worked on the 77. I gotta lay the whit on the top yet and foil it.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

looking good so far! :cheesy:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks Linc. The purple kinda seperated from the panel lines, so I'm gonna run some black wash into em.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

when that happens to me, i lightly dust another coat over real quick and it usualy goes away!  :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I actually tried that, but it didn't work. I've got 2 coats of purple on it. I think it's because the blue I used under it is acrylic.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

The 77 is done, for the most part. I ran outta foil, and I lost the tail lights, but those are on the way.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That came out real sick bro! Nice work...


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks J. The color didn't come out exactly how I pictured, but it's not bad.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Clean job bro, clean :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 21 2010, 03:11 PM~18102834
> *The 77 is done, for the most part. I ran outta foil, and I lost the tail lights, but those are on the way.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks fellas.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

Looks good Grim.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks Charles. I'll get pics in a few of my next (possible) project.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I had an extra 454 cab and 72 chassis, so this is what I came up with. I'll either be starting this one or one of my 454's. I gotta do somethin without chrome since I'm out of foil for now. I'm pretty sure I have an extra bumper and grille for this truck, I just gotta find em.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 22 2010, 07:30 AM~18110476
> *I had an extra 454 cab and 72 chassis, so this is what I came up with. I'll either be starting this one or one of my 454's. I gotta do somethin without chrome since I'm out of foil for now. I'm pretty sure I have an extra bumper and grille for this truck, I just gotta find em.
> 
> 
> ...


me like :wow:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Builds are lookin good Grim.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks fellas.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work grim.


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 22 2010, 07:30 AM~18110476
> *I had an extra 454 cab and 72 chassis, so this is what I came up with. I'll either be starting this one or one of my 454's. I gotta do somethin without chrome since I'm out of foil for now. I'm pretty sure I have an extra bumper and grille for this truck, I just gotta find em.
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA COOL GRIM :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks fellas. I'm havin a hard time gettin off my ass to go out and paint, it's actually too hot to paint. It's hotter than hell out (upper 90's) heat index is off the charts, and the air in the house ain't workin for shit.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

was workin in 100 degrees today, so yeah..i know that bullshit was hot. Likin the daybed..err chevy truck :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that would look sick draggin camper lol


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Bag it on 20's or juice it on 13's. LOL


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

that camper is lookin good


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 24 2010, 08:40 AM~18129371
> *Bag it on 20's or juice it on 13's. LOL
> *


JUICE IT :cheesy:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 22 2010, 07:30 AM~18110476
> *I had an extra 454 cab and 72 chassis, so this is what I came up with. I'll either be starting this one or one of my 454's. I gotta do somethin without chrome since I'm out of foil for now. I'm pretty sure I have an extra bumper and grille for this truck, I just gotta find em.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 theres a model u dont c everyday .nice change from the usual bro


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!! now keep trying


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger+Jul 24 2010, 09:23 PM~18132506-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why you always gotta be commin up in someones thread talkin shit???? EVERY thread you talk shit in is tryin more than you are, at least WE build, all you do is talk.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

amen brother


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 23 2010, 06:28 PM~18125261
> *Thanks fellas. I'm havin a hard time gettin off my ass to go out and paint, it's actually too hot to paint. It's hotter than hell out (upper 90's) heat index is off the charts, and the air in the house ain't workin for shit.
> *


dude i know exactly where ur comin from. here in the ville the heat index is 103-105 with VERY high humidity and temps in the mid to upper 90's PLUS our a/c dont work at all...landlord built onto the house x amount of years ago and didnt upgrade the central air unit so now its too small to cool the house. it stays 82+ degrees in the house at all times. thank god we got a window unit in the family room or id be dyin right now! :uh:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 22 2010, 07:30 AM~18110476
> *I had an extra 454 cab and 72 chassis, so this is what I came up with. I'll either be starting this one or one of my 454's. I gotta do somethin without chrome since I'm out of foil for now. I'm pretty sure I have an extra bumper and grille for this truck, I just gotta find em.
> 
> 
> ...



Tight Grim! :cheesy: Where you get that camper thing? Been wantin to build an older beater like these old tymers out here be drivin'. Beat up with bed sheet curtains and about 5 old ass Schwinns hangin off the back! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Get em on Ebay Jim. I got mine from a buddy on MCM.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 25 2010, 05:06 PM~18137937
> *Get em on Ebay Jim. I got mine from a buddy on MCM.
> *




  Thanks bro...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That would look kick ass slammed or juiced... either way, sick ass idea....


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Did the truck interior for the camper before work today (wow that feels good to say). I didn't wanna go into too much detail with it since it won't really be seen. It was pretty much just a canvas to see how the charcoal flocking would look.


















I also sprayed the cab a couple days ago, I used a baby blue Krylon. I sprayed Krylon clear today and the paint started lifting, so I guess I won't be using Krylon clear again.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 27 2010, 09:42 PM~18157753
> *Did the truck interior for the camper before work today (wow that feels good to say). I didn't wanna go into too much detail with it since it won't really be seen. It was pretty much just a canvas to see how the charcoal flocking would look.
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good Grim. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks Charles. I gotta go get some PP so I can strip the cab and get some more paint sprayed. I got tomorrow off so I can get some runnin done.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lookin nice enuf to sleep in the cab... :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Pretty sweet Jim. Cant wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks fellas. I gotta figure out what color flocking I wanna use in the camper and I gotta hit up scale equipment limited for some woodgrain decals when I get paid.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That interior came out nice man


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 28 2010, 12:02 AM~18159540
> *That interior came out nice man
> *


Primer gray works good as an interior color. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

yup, done that myself..


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 27 2010, 11:29 PM~18159164
> *Thanks Charles. I gotta go get some PP so I can strip the cab and get some more paint sprayed. I got tomorrow off so I can get some runnin done.
> *



Just started and already getting a day off. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

INTERIOR TURNED OUT GREAT


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jul 28 2010, 02:10 AM~18160780
> *Just started and already getting a day off. :0  :biggrin:
> *


Training week. :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 28 2010, 10:39 AM~18162277
> *Training week.  :uh:
> *


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Put in a LITTLE work over the past week. Cleaned the grille up a little more and primed it.


















I was originally gonna use these rims......










But, I'm feelin these rims more, they seem to fit this truck better IMO.










Any and all comments are welcome.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Front of that truck looks mean! :thumbsup: on the second set of wheels


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Sep 1 2010, 09:05 PM~18463855
> *Put in a LITTLE work over the past week. Cleaned the grille up a little more and primed it.
> 
> 
> ...





looks real good, and im lovein them wheels on there................ to me they look right under there............... not some cartoon massive wheel ya know!

looks good bro!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Sep 1 2010, 08:05 PM~18463855
> *Put in a LITTLE work over the past week. Cleaned the grille up a little more and primed it.
> 
> 
> ...


looks mean j! now send me them first set of wheels.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks fellas. the second set of wheels are from the most recent Hilux release (blue one). I also got the steering wheel from it, which is already mounted. They showed up in the mail over the weekend. I've got another 454 in the works, goin with a low budget roller with that one, pics in a bit.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Sep 1 2010, 09:30 PM~18464102
> *looks mean j! now send me them first set of wheels.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I got a few sets of em, I'll think about it.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Sep 1 2010, 08:31 PM~18464120
> *I got a few sets of em, I'll think about it.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Here's pics of the engine for the above truck. I can't afford a Gibson engine right now, so I opted to detail the stock 454.


















And here's pics of the low budget baller. What's more low budget than a stock truck on low pros??


















Might decide to go with a different set of rims before it's done, but for now, this is how it sits.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm goin with white and green on the interior, hope to have it done tonight. Here's a pic of just the steering wheel :uh: Just to throw some pics out.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice.........


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Sep 1 2010, 06:05 PM~18463855
> *Put in a LITTLE work over the past week. Cleaned the grille up a little more and primed it.
> 
> 
> ...


is this the one that needs the frame? looks good!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 2 2010, 04:47 PM~18471485
> *is this the one that needs the frame?  looks good!
> *


:yes:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

alrighty..i have two types of tubing,..still gonna be a bit before i get to it, but will get it goin shortly ( gotta get this billet grille set in the grille shell)


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

No rush, still workin on other things with it, and I can just pack it back in the box and work on other things til then.


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Sep 1 2010, 07:05 PM~18463855
> *Put in a LITTLE work over the past week. Cleaned the grille up a little more and primed it.
> 
> 
> ...



 :biggrin: im likin that


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeap, anytime a grille can be opened on a 90 chevy..is a good day! :biggrin: 

looks good James


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Damn, yall brought this up from the bottom. :biggrin: Thanks fellas, it's on the back burner again, can't really do much more til I got the frame. Haven't got much building done on anything lately, been too damn tired from workin all the time.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

A couple new ones on the bench.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

oh shit not another 4X4... looks great James!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Not another for me, it's my first. That's why I need the stuff from the USA-1.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

The trio. Just dug em out to get a group pic. Picked up one of those X Large Imex cases when I was in PA so they could all go in the same case.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

now thats cool.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

A few new details in the "Mini" case.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 11 2011, 10:31 PM~19570916
> *A few new details in the "Mini" case.
> 
> 
> ...


Trucks lookin good J! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 2 2010, 01:47 PM~18471485
> *is this the one that needs the frame?  looks good!
> *


grim... you should throw me those wheels you arent gonna use on the silverado!! :happysad: i could really use em!!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 11 2011, 11:38 PM~19571002
> *grim... you should throw me those wheels you arent gonna use on the silverado!! :happysad: i could really use em!!
> *


If I decide to get rid of em tunzafun already asked for em, MONTHS ago.


----------



## squeeze (Jan 29, 2011)

LOVIN your minis man! always been a minitrucker and its cool to see your models of one, i eventually hope to build one frame up. Just still need to learn how but i see alot of cool ideas on here on how to. i still got a square body single cab chevy thats shaved up just needs a frame and suspension


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks bro. I'm still learnin stuff too.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

grimreaper69 said:


> just click the pic, it'll be bigger, got some more, got some decals on


I Wanna see finished pix of this one. The photobucket broke em.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Never finished it. Might have to build another one.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

grimreaper69 said:


> Dimebag is DONE!!!


I dig this one, bro. Love the theme. :420:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

That one is still sittin on my shelf.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

grimreaper69 said:


> A few new details in the "Mini" case.


Those are sick. They look awesome together.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

grimreaper69 said:


> That one is still sittin on my shelf.


Does it still look like that or has it got rebuilt?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

The Dime and Rangers are all still sittin in the same case.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

grimreaper69 said:


> The Dime and Rangers are all still sittin in the same case.


That's what's up. I hope i have some nice rides to look back on. All yours as slick as hell.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

grimreaper69 said:


> Dimebag is DONE!!!


Never knew you were reppin C.M.B.I.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I was in C.M.B.I. for a min. Went solo for a couple months then Wonderbread brought me into DLK.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

grimreaper69 said:


> I was in C.M.B.I. for a min. Went solo for a couple months then Wonderbread brought me into DLK.


X2


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

There wasn't enough participation in C.M.B.I. Too many members MIA, not enough building, etc.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Bringin it up from the BOTTOM.

This one has been sitting in the box for about 5 years, ever since I had to strip the paint on my first try. Decided it was time to finish it. Originally bought to build for my wife (she's in love with the newer Mustang's).

Found a nice set of Aoshima wheels in my stash that fit it quiet nicely. Paint is Pactra Purple Crush over Duplicolor Hot Rod Gray sandable primer. Note the Hello Kitty fender badges. Need to pick up some more clear while I'm out finishing my Christmas shopping today.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn! That's nice!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks bro. Even with the Hello Kitty I'd drive the hell out of it. LMAO


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

grimreaper69 said:


> There wasn't enough participation in C.M.B.I. Too many members MIA, not enough building, etc.


With all do respect...

C.M.B.I is not only a club, but a family! i proudly rep C.M.B.I. and will contest that there is plenty of building going on, at our own pace! 

we need not do build offs and show boat. we show each other what we do and encourage eachother, learn from each other, but most of all, we are family! 

and family comes before building! most of us have kids, 2 and 3 jobs, go to school and so on... 

we dont have time to sit and pound out 2 and 3 builds a week right now nor do we talk shit about those who do have that time to pound out builds. 

most of us dont even come on this site anymore because its turned into a contest and trash talking forum than a forum to learn and share... 

i bet when it turns back into a learning and sharing forum if it ever does, you'll see alot of C.M.B.I. members back, as well as Dynasty, and M.C.B.A. and all the other clubs that left due to the way this forum has turned the last few years. 

We have grown over the years and dont have time for what this forum has become.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Linc said:


> With all do respect...
> 
> C.M.B.I is not only a club, but a family! i proudly rep C.M.B.I. and will contest that there is plenty of building going on, at our own pace!
> 
> ...


I totally understand all of that Linc. For the time I was there you guys were great, and still are. I totally agree with you on what LIL has become, that's why I spend most of my time on FB now.

DLK was a better fit for me in more way than one. I've learned a LOT from these guys over the years, which wouldn't have happened if I had stayed in CMBI, due to the fact that there was/is hardly ever anyone around. 

I'm a truck guy, DLK is full of truck guys, I chose to go where I seem to fit. It was not to disrespect to anyone in CMBI.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Don't kid your self grim. We may not be on this site all the time any more but we are still alive and doing well. As Linc pointed out... Most of us have family's to take care of and work our asses off to do so. Building for us is a hobby witch we all enjoy and take to heart with the fullest of enthusiasm. 
We also have our own ways of keeping in touch outside of layitlow. 
We are happy to see that those who have left the name and family to explore their own paths are still doing well. I am also particularly proud to see that you have not lost your touch in anyway and I am glad things are working out for you. Keep it real, much respect!


----------

